# size of wheels and nittos??



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

is a 40 offest what the stock 17 inch wheels have??
I want to get some new wheels and put stock tires on them and then use the stock 17's and put some 245 45/17 555r nittos on them for the track.
was thinking about putting in the pedders 5/16 inch lift drag springs and drag bags in also. what do you all think about that set up to get rid of the wheel hop and make her hook?


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

never mind, I figured someone here would know the answer. I figured it all out with some help with the guys at the strip.
anyway tuesday the ripshifter and guage pods go in, then the raptor shift light.
On the 18th she goes in for header install and catback system, and a dyno tune. Guys I love this GTO. And this forum has been a big help.
Lets keep up the good work, and Thanks alot.


----------

